
David Rusenko's 2012 Startup School Talk - dannyv
http://www.startupschool.org/2012/rusenko/
======
EGreg
Wow, this was definitely inspiring. They stuck through it even as they weren't
making a lot. They were happy to get just 10-20 users.

It made me feel very proud of what our own startup has achieved relative to
other startups. We just hit a million users, we have revenues, etc. I made a
post about it at <http://qbix.com/blog> . I know it sounds like self promotion
but I genuinely was happy to see that we have been able to pull it off despite
not being accepted into YC or anything like that. So far all the funding has
come from friends and family, but I can definitely relate to what these guys
were going through ... we are at a point where we need to raise our next round
of funding, because we still haven't reached our break even point and our burn
rate still exceeds our revenues.

I can tell you from experience, when you pick a problem you really are
passionate about solving, then you have a reason to work on your startup every
day, and a reason to continue it even when things are looking tough.

Everything those guys are saying ... about prioritizing paying the people who
are working for you, all is exactly what we've been going through, and are
still facing. So great job guys! Really inspiring for us to see that they've
made it.

~~~
vampirical
Just FYI, <http://qbix.com/> just shows "Error rendering this page." in Opera.
Took me a second to realize it was just a browser compat issue, at first I
wrote the whole service off as broken.

You might want to drop in an explicit browser support warning.

~~~
EGreg
Thanks for the heads up! Looks like we weren't detecting the Opera browsers
correctly. In any case, I fixed it already.

Shout out to browserstack.com for letting us test quickly. (By the way this
was fun: <http://cl.ly/image/1t0u2r471g18>)

------
rgrieselhuber
One of the best things I heard the Weebly founders say at an event was that an
exponential function looks like a flat line for a long time.

------
flexxaeon
Seeing that TechCrunch "spike" become a "blip" will fire you up.

------
pankratiev
For those who don't have Flash, here it's on Youtube:

Part 1: <http://youtu.be/l_b228qEVi8>

Part 2: <http://youtu.be/F90BRJHXsVI>

------
sideproject
Reminds me of this quote.

“Nothing in the world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not;
nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not;
unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full
of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent. The
slogan Press On! has solved and always will solve the problems of the human
race.” ― Calvin Coolidge

~~~
confluence
What about all the startup-type weebly guys that worked for years and years
and just never made it?

That quote is just survivorship bias. It also has a whiff of a "blame the
victim mentality" embedded within it.

Persistence is necessary for success - as is being alive.

However neither condition is sufficient.

------
photorized
You have Flash player 0.0.0 installed. You need Flash player 8 to view this
page.

\- on iPad. :(

------
hoodoof
Is this available in MP3?

------
freework
Lots of self-promotion, very little content

~~~
mode80
If you're looking for education watch something else. If you could use some
inspiration, this is awesome.

